# Get Well Soon, ZEROPILOT!



## Yvonne G (May 19, 2016)

Hey Ed:

Let's don't use the "sick" excuse to get out of work. They need you (and so do we). So...


----------



## Gillian M (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Pearly (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, Ed! Hurry up and get well!!!


----------



## JoesMum (May 19, 2016)

Get well soon @ZEROPILOT. We are all tooting for you


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Carol S (May 19, 2016)

Sorry to hear you are sick. Hurry and get well.


----------



## Momof4 (May 19, 2016)

Thinking about you!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 19, 2016)

Thanks guys!
I didn't expect to see this.
I appreciate it a lot.
I just found out that this dump has Wyfi.
Ed


----------



## Gillian M (May 19, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks guys!
> I didn't expect to see this.
> I appreciate it a lot.
> I just found out that this dump has Wyfi.
> Ed


How are you now Ed? Better, I hope.


----------



## Jacqui (May 19, 2016)

Get better!


----------



## Sara G. (May 19, 2016)

Get better soon Ed!!!!!! We need you around here!


----------



## surfergirl (May 19, 2016)

Wishing a speedy recovery for you!


----------



## Gillian M (May 19, 2016)

Sara G. said:


> Get better soon Ed!!!!!! We need you around here!


We definitely do.


----------



## Hector108 (May 19, 2016)

Hope you get well soon. We need you around here @ZEROPILOT!


----------



## dmmj (May 19, 2016)

get well get well soon we hope you get well, not me but I'm sure there's some people out there that do


----------



## Tom (May 19, 2016)

What happened to Ed? I'm in the dark here...

Whatever the issue, I wish you well my friend.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 20, 2016)

Ed, may you receive a speedy recovery with nothing but fun, slightly disturbing stories about your time down.


----------



## dmmj (May 20, 2016)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ed, may you receive a speedy recovery with nothing but fun, slightly disturbing stories about your time down.


and lots and lots of sponge baths


----------



## Anyfoot (May 20, 2016)

Hope you on the road to recovery Ed. 
Get well soon pal.


----------



## mike taylor (May 20, 2016)

What's wrong with Ed ? I'm out of the loop here . Someone pm me please .


----------



## JoesMum (May 20, 2016)

From the COLD DARK ROOM


ZEROPILOT said:


> Good morning.
> I've got something odd going on. I feel very weak and for three days now, My pulse in between 175 and 189 pbm.
> It was the highest this morning when I woke up. Not that I slept very well.
> I've had no caffeine, but things with my mother could be affecting this.
> ...





ZEROPILOT said:


> I've been ambulance to the Hospital.
> University Medical Center.
> Currently in the triage unit and worse than I thought.
> Wish me luck.





Pearly said:


> Hey ya'll, got text from Ed, they have brought his heart rate down with meds, he's feeling much better, just very sleepy. They have admitted him to the hospital bed and maybe able to discharge tomorrow am. Thank you all who have been praying, sending Ed positive thoughts/wishes. See, it works!!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 20, 2016)

Not a heart attack.
It was 72 hours of a pulse rate of 175 to 194 cause by....Stress.
It's almost embarrassing to me. I thought I was stronger than that.
I've been dealing with marital issues and my mother who is very ill and living 1,000 miles away (round trip) and has issues with Healthcare. Etc.
I guess it all just overwhelmed me. I also had no sick time or vacation time due to traveling back and forth, so I stubbornly tried to wait untill the weekend to see a doctor. (I didn't make it......)
I thank each of you for your well wishes. 
I'll be o.k.
And I'll be back eventually in full.
Ed


----------



## G-stars (May 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear this Ed. Hope you get better soon.


----------



## MPRC (May 20, 2016)

Well wishes, take care of yourself!


----------



## wellington (May 20, 2016)

WOW Ed, so glad you are feeling better. Stress can get you when you don't even know it. It's not a sign of weakness, it's a sign you need to take care of yourself. Take it easy and things will work out.


----------



## Prairie Mom (May 20, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Not a heart attack.
> It was 72 hours of a pulse rate of 175 to 194 cause by....Stress.
> It's almost embarrassing to me. I thought I was stronger than that.
> I've been dealing with marital issues and my mother who is very ill and living 1,000 miles away (round trip) and has issues with Healthcare. Etc.
> ...


Seriously--Don't be embarrassed. Not one person here would misjudge the situation and those of us that have been there ourselves have nothing but compassion and well wishes for you. We're all just glad it wasn't something more serious, but truly hoping you get some good down time so it doesn't BECOME more serious. Take care of yourself, try to get lots of sleep, eat well, gummy vitamins=good, and do something 'healthy' that relieves tension and lets your mind and body take a break now and again. Good luck, hugs, and well wishes!


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (May 20, 2016)

Sorry for what you are going through. Stress can really beat the body down. Take care of yourself - you have absolutely nothing to be embarrassed about. Try to take it easy - and ask for help when you need it.


----------



## Jacqui (May 20, 2016)

Just glad they have you on the road to recovery


----------



## Gillian M (May 20, 2016)

Hello Ed, glad to hear you are getting better. Please, please take it easy. Stress can be extremely nasty.

We can't wait to find you back here....we all need you around.


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2016)

I'm glad to hear that its a fixable problem and not something permanent or debilitating.

Life sure has its ways of humbling us, doesn't it? I hope you have brighter days ahead. Hey. Look on the bright side. At least you don't live somewhere where it snows for 9 months of every year.  Now _that_ would stress me out!.


----------



## JoesMum (May 20, 2016)

I am so glad to hear you're on the mend. 

There's no shame in being brought down by stress. It's nature's way of telling you that you need to give yourself a break - some time for you. 

Look after yourself and do what the doctors tell you to do. You have all of us looking out for you (and making sure you behave  ) 

Take care.


----------



## Anyfoot (May 21, 2016)

Oh Ed, sorry man. We all have to have something else in life to take our minds off the day to day s**t in life.
You just can't beat humour to destress.


----------



## johnandjade (May 21, 2016)




----------



## johnandjade (May 21, 2016)

batteries drain now and then, they just need to recharge. a wee rest will work wonders i'll bet. you'll be back on top before you know it sir


----------



## bouaboua (May 21, 2016)

All best wishes to you Ed. Speedy recovery and best solutions to resolve all you're issues. God bless!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 21, 2016)

Thanks again everyone.
I've done quite a bit today besides sleeping.
I find that when I work, I don't think about negative things.
I'm building an old engine that I've been stepping over in my garage for years.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 23, 2016)

Spaceship rides help too, I know about stress. Just go someplace where it's safe, and ride that spaceship. That's what I do......glad you're ok.....


----------



## dmmj (May 23, 2016)

you need to get better and back up on your feet because I need my cherry seeds


----------



## kathyth (May 23, 2016)

Hope you continue to feel better, Ed! Take good care of yourself.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 24, 2016)

Im at work.
I'll work today and tomorrow and then I'm off again to Georgia to clear out my mothers house. I'll see if i can hire a local to help me. Everything MUST go because I can't return until some time in July. I also need to bring her cats to the Humane Society. Not fun.
At least getting this done should be like getting over a big hump.
This whole ordeal has been very difficult.


----------



## johnandjade (May 24, 2016)

you truly are a rock mr ed!


----------



## dmmj (May 24, 2016)

johnandjade said:


> you truly are a rock mr ed!


mr. Ed? The horse?


----------



## johnandjade (May 24, 2016)

dmmj said:


> mr. Ed? The horse?



good one


----------



## tortadise (May 24, 2016)

God speed senor. Get well soon!


----------



## Pearly (May 24, 2016)

I know you feel rushed, just remember to BREATHE through those next few days, weeks. This too shall pass. Reach out for help to people in Florida and Georgia. Generally people do want to help, they just don't know "what and how". There's nothing wrong with asking for help... Except for putting yourself out there, being vulnerable to potential rejection... But 9 times out of 10 people will jump on it and help you with chores. You don't have to do this alone and PLEASE do something to take care of Ed! Meditate or pray, listen to your favorite music, do something that maybe meaningfull for both you and your Mom. You'll be glad you did that later. And don't push your body over the limit. I will continue sending you all that "good joojoo" and many of our friends here will join. You'll get through this. Sad about the kitties, see if you can find a no kill shelter. They may be able to find good home. Take care of yourself. Don't forget how little meaning everything around had when you went through your health scare. Take care, and stay in touch


----------



## dmmj (May 24, 2016)

Pearly said:


> I know you feel rushed, just remember to BREATHE through those next few days, weeks. This too shall pass. Reach out for help to people in Florida and Georgia. Generally people do want to help, they just don't know "what and how". There's nothing wrong with asking for help... Except for putting yourself out there, being vulnerable to potential rejection... But 9 times out of 10 people will jump on it and help you with chores. You don't have to do this alone and PLEASE do something to take care of Ed! Meditate or pray, listen to your favorite music, do something that maybe meaningfull for both you and your Mom. You'll be glad you did that later. And don't push your body over the limit. I will continue sending you all that "good joojoo" and many of our friends here will join. You'll get through this. Sad about the kitties, see if you can find a no kill shelter. They may be able to find good home. Take care of yourself. Don't forget how little meaning everything around had when you went through your health scare. Take care, and stay in touch


breathing? Why didn't I think of that? Now I know why I keep on passing out


----------



## Maggie Cummings (May 29, 2016)

Ed, you need me to come and help? I could be there in 3 days, maybe 2.5. Spaceship ride.......I could go take care of your Ma, where is she?


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 1, 2016)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Thanks again everyone.
> I've done quite a bit today besides sleeping.
> I find that when I work, I don't think about negative things.
> I'm building an old engine that I've been stepping over in my garage for years.


What type of engine? Is it a Ford ? Or maybe a Harley engine? Or triumph engine?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 2, 2016)

mike taylor said:


> What type of engine? Is it a Ford ? Or maybe a Harley engine? Or triumph engine?


It's one of my Kawi 750 triples. I just got the crankshaft back.
I do, however also own a BSA Rocket 3. I bought it with a connecting rod hanging out of the cases in 1987 for $250 and have never touched it.
It's my only non Japanese bike.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 2, 2016)

maggie3fan said:


> Ed, you need me to come and help? I could be there in 3 days, maybe 2.5. Spaceship ride.......I could go take care of your Ma, where is she?


Mom's in good hands.
Thank you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 2, 2016)

Most of the crap in Georgia is over, but my pulse is still very fast. So there seems to be another cause.
I'm wearing a monitor for 24 hours.
I'm curious to see if anything is found.


----------

